# Biologics.....in the very near future.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The major improvements and developments of Biologics has put them into the very near future for all of us in agriculture. The pre-emergent biologic herbicides would be a huge development for the organic hay industry.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...with_biologics/


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Mike what exactly are biologics? I have a seedsman talking to me about them and have read some literature but still unsure. I guess I am of the generation that still remembers all the snake oil and foo-foo dust from years ago. The theories seem right but am still skeptical espescially with the cost.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

steve in IN said:


> Mike what exactly are biologics? I have a seedsman talking to me about them and have read some literature but still unsure. I guess I am of the generation that still remembers all the snake oil and foo-foo dust from years ago. The theories seem right but am still skeptical espescially with the cost.


Basically it is replacing chemicals with naturally occuring enzymes and organisms to achieve such goals as in fungicides etc. for products in human and animal consumption. Safer and more consumer friendly. Think about spraying beans and corn with these the last time or two with biologicals instead of using chemicals. Might help in the longrun with unknowns such as significant rises in cancers(prostate) etc. Cannot come soon enough.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Supposedly, a broadleaf biological is in the works for the very near future and selective grass biologicals for nemesis such as foxtails for use as pre-emergents......wouldn't that be great. I understand that the broadleaf bio is very effective. Hope this all comes to fruition. It would get alot of greenie weenies off our tails and be beneficial at the same time for all.

Regards, Mike


----------

